# New PM-932M-PDF mill



## MarioM (Sep 27, 2014)

My new PM-932M-PDF mill just arrived. My previous mill was a mini mill. I knew this PM was heavy.....but it was only in my imagination......first time I realized the weight was when I picket it up....and the truck suspension went about 10 inches down.:angry:

















Up to here it was quite easy......but now it had to go on top of the base. Try a couple of times but the height of the lift was not enough.......so I got the motor out and the electric box out.....and try to hold it as low as I could and finally I got it. 









Very scary filling whe the machine was hanging in the air. anic:I made it just....as the legs from the fork lift were only half inch bigger than the base.....but had to put some strips of wood on the floor to clear an edge. I wonder if they build the lifts to suit the machine bases or the other way.









   Now it needs a cleaning, all the parts assembled, electrical connection and see what happens.)


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 27, 2014)

Well done! And nice looking machine you have there.  

There is a sub-forum for PM machines. Maybe someone will move this there so others will know where to look for it.


----------



## MarioM (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you wrmiller19.  I thought was there, did not realize there is a sub-forum.  How do you move it?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 27, 2014)

I moved it. Congrats on the new mill! Looks very purdy!


----------



## MarioM (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you darkzero.....it really is.  I just finished assembling it and connected the power, everything seems to be working OK.  Just minor scratches and one of the micro switches than limits the vertical movement is broken.....but actually it is not a great deal.  The difference between this mill and the mini mill is huge!!....looking forward to make some chips....


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice.

Is that you pallet stacker or did you rent it?  Looks like a pretty convenient option for getting the machine out of your truck and assembled.  Definitely safer than the typical engine hoist alternative.


----------



## MarioM (Sep 27, 2014)

It belongs to a nephew.....he is in the GYM business and is always moving GYM machines.  It is actually very nice to take the pallet from the truck, .....the only concern is the height and the size between the legs...it must fit your base.  Also you have to use something to avoid  the forks to close when they get the weight with rope.
In my case...I have a step to get into the shop.....so I had to put it on the floor and lift it again.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 27, 2014)

congrats on the new mill. First time I've seen anyone on here from Ecuador - that's where my wife is from. Never got to Guayaquil for some reason, but I've traveled round  most of the rest of Ecuador. Wish we could go back!


----------



## MarioM (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you mattthemuppet.  Good to hear you have been in Ecuador......next time you should visit Guayaquil.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the cast iron base that's a nice touch congrats!


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2014)

The cast iron base does look nice. Looking at the pics it doesn't really look like it but does it not have any doors for storage in it?


----------



## ChipsAlloy! (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats on the new machine!  

About the cast iron base, there are no hinged doors on mine but there are bolted access plates on the sides. There is space in there to put a coolant system. If you dont plan on using the system you could put hinges on the side panels and install some shelf inside for storage.

Edited for typo


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey Mario,
 Great to see you received the machine OK!  It is great to see all of the machines on here, all over the world!


----------



## MarioM (Sep 29, 2014)

chipsalloy answered for me regarding the base.  Here you have a closer view


----------



## MarioM (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Matt,

Thank you very much for all your help.  The machine arrived OK.  Just minor scratches on top and base.  Also the lower vertical limit switch was broken.  Will look around to see if I find it here or try to fix it.
The machine is all set up and wired.  It still needs some more cleaning, tramming and see how it goes.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice mill.  Congrats.


----------



## MarioM (Oct 9, 2014)

Just a little update.  Have not had shop time at all since last post...... definitely want more height on my new mill  4-5 inches.  I am in the process to get a 2T hoist to do it, but will use wood at the moment......no time for a fancy base....and want to start making some chips.  Will keep you updated.


----------



## MarioM (Oct 13, 2014)

Had some time at the shop. Definitely needed a 2T hoist but no rentals around here....so decided to purchase one.  Did some research and found 3 options....same hoist at different price.....so  went for one.

A happy young man put it in the back of my truck...unassembled...2 boxes...when I got home and tried to take them down, and  realized one of them was quite heavy!!!!..... wish I had a hoist to take the hoist down from the truck:thinking:.....anyway managed to lower it and work with a small wheeled car. 

Everything was in the boxes, and it looked good....all red painted and very sure 100% made in China.  Assembled it and started working.

Got hold of the mill using the same way as before, and using the 1T extension lowered it to the floor no problem.

Wished to build a nice base with casters and machine mounts......but did not have the time, and also did not find machine mounts ready available around, so I would have to make them myself.......left for another time.

Got some nice pieces of wood from a pallet, screwed and bolted together  to the mill base, and also found a nice piece of GYM flooring, which is a very strong black rubber recycled from old tires, and decided to use it.

All this added 5.75 inches of height to the base, but now I could not use the 1T extension......so had to use the .5T hole.






The hoist worked well, but got a little scared when the back wheels were rotating free in the air:whistle:.......but all went OK.  This time I pulled the mill with a band so it was hanging nice and level and went on the base with no problems at all.  Moving the hoist on the floor while the mill was hanging was a bit difficult.






It  does not look very nice,  but  feels quite sturdy.  A nice base will come sometime.  I  am very happy now.  The mill table is 40.5 inches high, no back bending at all, easy reach of both handles and can focus a work on the table with my regular reading glasses.  The only problem I could have is if I need to work with the head at the maximum height ....then will need a ladder to work the draw bar :lmao:......hope it does not happen very often....jaja!!!

Will keep you updated,...there is a tiring working week just ahead.......


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks great and looks like a pretty sturdy unit.  I almost bought that unit, that was what I had originally ordered when I placed my order with Matt back in March.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 14, 2014)

Engine hoists are really helpful tools... have had one around for years... use it for all kinds of things... even to save my aging back from marginally too heavy loads.

I bought mine from Northern Tool... however the one at HF and TS both look identical...   
I wonder sometimes if they all come from the same factory...


----------



## catoctin (Oct 14, 2014)

I second the motion on engine hoists.  Earlier in the year, my my son asked who was going to help me lift heavy stuff when he goes to college in the East this Fall.  A few days later my HF engine hoist arrived.  This has to be one of the best purchases I have ever made.  It is great for unloading all kinds of heavy loads off the back of my pickup and folds up into a reasonably small footprint.
Thx,
-Joe



GA said:


> Engine hoists are really helpful tools... have had one around for years... use it for all kinds of things... even to save my aging back from marginally too heavy loads.
> 
> I bought mine from Northern Tool... however the one at HF and TS both look identical...
> I wonder sometimes if they all come from the same factory...


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 14, 2014)

catoctin said:


> This has to be one of the best purchases I have ever made.  It is great for unloading all kinds of heavy loads off the back of my pickup and folds up into a reasonably small footprint.



I agree. If you're patient you can get it from HF with a 20% coupon and free shipping. That's how I got mine. 

<script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/ff1e4a8d/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 14, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> I agree. If you're patient you can get it from HF with a 20% coupon and free shipping. That's how I got mine.
> 
> <script type="text/javascript" src="safari-extension://com.ebay.safari.myebaymanager-QYHMMGCMJR/ff1e4a8d/background/helpers/prefilterHelper.js"></script>



Saving my 20% coupon for a bandsaw...


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 14, 2014)

MarioM said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Thank you very much for all your help.  The machine arrived OK.  Just minor scratches on top and base.  Also the lower vertical limit switch was broken.  Will look around to see if I find it here or try to fix it.
> The machine is all set up and wired.  It still needs some more cleaning, tramming and see how it goes.


If you contact Matt at PM he will send you the correct one as soon as you get off the phone.  He doesn't like shipping damage to mar your experience.  Also the 1100 on the outside of the crate is not a joke as you found the hard way...


Bob


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 14, 2014)

catoctin said:


> I second the motion on engine hoists.


Gantry crane is harder to store, but you don't have to worry about it tipping on you.  After bad past experiences, I swore I would get one once I retired from the military and stopped moving every 3 years.  6 months of stalking craigslist yielded success.


----------



## catoctin (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree with your gantry crane comment.  Storing one for me was out of the question so I rented one.  It was actually an aluminum portable unit rated at 2 tons.  Unfortunately, they are a rare commodity in rental yard and I needed to drive roughly 25 miles away to rent it.  The neat thing was the whole thing pretty much fit in the back of my pickup.

-Joe


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 14, 2014)

catoctin said:


> Storing one for me was out of the question so I rented one.  It was actually an aluminum portable unit rated at 2 tons.


Until I saw your post in the thread on your machine purchase, I didn't realize that you could rent one.  That would have saved me a world of pain in the distant past.  Much better solution than a engine hoist, since most engine hoists just don't have the height to lift a square column mill in place, unless you go to the lower-weight extension, and than risk toppling over.

Unfortunately, I suspect that finding one to rent isn't easy, and storing the gantry is a pain.  I have a huge garage (RV bay plus 2 car, with no cars in it), but it definitely takes up a lot of space.


----------



## MarioM (Oct 14, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> If you contact Matt at PM he will send you the correct one as soon as you get off the phone.  He doesn't like shipping damage to mar your experience.  Also the 1100 on the outside of the crate is not a joke as you found the hard way...
> 
> 
> Bob




Than you for your advise.  will contact Matt to see what happens.


----------



## MarioM (Oct 15, 2014)

I have been thinking about having a hoist for a long time, but always came along without it.....was waiting for the moment.....I am happy I got it.  already thinking in some modifications to the lathe bench


----------



## MarioM (Oct 18, 2014)

Some work today.  Installed a fluorescent light, cleaned and lubricated it,  also checked tram.

I had to move the head to correct X axis.......spent some time until I got it right.  I have some difference in the Y axis 0.0015"in 9 inches, this means 0.0008" in 4.5 inches.  The only way to correct this is with shims.....:thinking:.....I will leave it as it is for now and try to fix it another time.  Need to keep going.

Run the machine  about 5 minutes in every speed  and then did some chips.  I like it a lot......compared with the mini mill it is a big difference.  The up and down motor is great, and so is the X axis power feed.....works ok and like it very much.

I will have to make adjustments on the gibs, as I feel the Y axis  a bit hard to turn.

The draw bar is very poor....will make a new one later.  When I worked the mini mill before, it was on top of a bench, and all the  accessories were on hand, but now with this new machine I have to go back and forward from the other bench and do not like it.  I am thinking in the possibility to get a small table with casters to have it along side the machine.  I do not like putting tools on the mill table.  Will also need some new T slot nuts.


----------



## tmarks11 (Oct 19, 2014)

MarioM said:


> I have some difference in the Y axis 0.0015"in 9 inches, this means 0.0008" in 4.5 inches.  The only way to correct this is with shims.....:thinking:....


I think you should leave it as is.  That is as close as you need to get it, if you need tighter tolerances than that then you should be grinding your parts after milling.


----------



## MarioM (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you tmarrks11.  I will leave it as it is.  Actually this is for hobby.....do not need tighter tolerances than that, besides trying to shim the column  is a lot of work.  Have never done it but last nigh when I went to bed was thinking about and decided to forget about it and think in some more important things I still need.  Got a nice LED from a car accessory store that suits me OK...but it is 12V DC.......I have some old cel phones chargers around.....will see if can use one.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 19, 2014)

MarioM said:


> Thank you tmarrks11.  I will leave it as it is.  Actually this is for hobby.....do not need tighter tolerances than that, besides trying to shim the column  is a lot of work.  Have never done it but last nigh when I went to bed was thinking about and decided to forget about it and think in some more important things I still need.  Got a nice LED from a car accessory store that suits me OK...but it is 12V DC.......I have some old cel phones chargers around.....will see if can use one.



One of the guys here has a PM45... has a really cool solution to lighting mill work... I think it is DarkZero... might read his mill thread.  Includes a solution for the 12VDC issue.


----------



## MarioM (Oct 20, 2014)

During the cleaning process, I notice the gibs in this machine are held different than the mini mill and took one out.  I am far from being an experience machinist.....so here  a question.  All the dove tail and gib surfaces are flat but not smooth.......guess is to keep better an oil film, but what if you fell a little high spot?......should it be corrected or leave it as it is.  What is the correct way to go considering we are just hobbyist and not professionals.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 20, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> Gantry crane is harder to store, but you don't have to worry about it tipping on you.  After bad past experiences, I swore I would get one once I retired from the military and stopped moving every 3 years.  6 months of stalking craigslist yielded success.
> 
> View attachment 85636



Yeah yeah crane blah blah WHAT mill is that and what are the X,Y,Z travels? (Coolidge drools on himself)


----------



## darkzero (Oct 20, 2014)

Looks like a Tormach


----------



## darkzero (Oct 20, 2014)

> MarioM said:
> 
> 
> > Got a nice LED from a car accessory store that suits me OK...but it is 12V DC.......I have some old cel phones chargers around.....will see if can use one.
> ...



Posts #107 & #122.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh okay false alarm then, it looks bigger in the picture.


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 20, 2014)

GA said:


> One of the guys here has a PM45... has a really cool solution to lighting mill work... I think it is DarkZero... might read his mill thread.  Includes a solution for the 12VDC issue.



Ya know... I wonder if there is any reason this could not be done on a 935????

Might have to do some custom work on the power supply location, wiring, size of the light ring, etc...
I suspect it is workable.

Anyone tried it yet... or will I be the one (guinea pig) to post the mod?  

THX

GA


----------

